# Tyranids Next?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Edit: Update 17th March, more playtest rumors. Tyranid Dominatrix

Still very early rumours but this has come from Faeit's 40k rumour tarot:



> The thin veil between reality has been stretched thin. Denizens from within the Warp are tearing at the threads of reality, and the incursions have already begun. Soon a full scale invasion is paramount, and yet, distant screams are heard, as something even more ominous slowly makes its way into our galaxy.



Also from them:



> Earlier today I received an email that the next White Dwarf (April's edition/ released in March) was seen, and in it, Tyranids were spotted. Exactly what it was that was seen is still a mystery, but its still exciting to think that our favorite bugs might just be next for some sort of an update or release.



Soo... Tyranids in April? Or somones attempt at one-upping the april fools crowd? 

Nid's need some love, so is there a WD update comming for them? Whatcha think people?



And some new stuff:



> *Tyranids are coming. Probably after Orks sometime next year.
> *Carnifexes are getting a big boost
> *Deepstriking emplacements for shooting and increasing synapse ranges
> *A new Spider-like Pysker Monstrous Creature
> *Background being expanded with some sort of connection between the old ones and C'tan being worked on.




9th March addition:



> via a strong anonymous source
> Some more specifics on tyranid playtest.
> 
> Carnifexes are in the elite and heavy support sections (but have different options)
> ...





> via an anonymous source (anonymous for obvious reasons)
> FoC manipulation and "new" deployment options are based on the various stages and methods of a Tyranid invasion. The design goal is to be able to represent in a viable manner things like stealthy vanguard forces, huge waves of little gribblies, the sheer brute force of monstrous creatures in the final stages of invasions, surprise forces coming from underground and the sky, and so on. Pretty exciting to know that someone in charge acknowledges that Tyranids are multi-faceted.
> 
> Further details that the others did not mention:
> ...







> Please remember that these are early playtest rumors, salt is always required.
> 
> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox.
> Tyranid Dominatrix
> ...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I just can't see this being true, it could be but I wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Well since we're still waiting on 2 models from the codex that was released years ago, it'd be nice to have a nids release. So they might as well do a bit of a rules update while they're putting the models out


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds a little early, I had heard this time next year, 
afaik it's just a new codex with new rules and not much in the way of models


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

There was that rumour that we would get a filler in between Daemons and Tau. Ork Meganobz/teleportanobz, Ork trakks and Deff Coptaz. DE Voidraven has also been mentioned as well as Tyranid Harpy.

Tau is rumoured for May so a filler month is to be expected, then again we are getting releases a bit too quickly. I hope the rumoured release schedule of 40k almost every month is true.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As far as i'm concerned, with all the armies that need love or models, theres no such thing as too quickly.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> theres no such thing as too quickly


Amen.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It could just be the Harpy (that has now been seen outside of the studio, meaning an imminent release).


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope it not Tyranids ( no offence to any who play them ) but in my opinion Tau and Eldar and even the long forgotten black templers and sister of battle need an update before them and did Tyranids not get an update only like 2 years back, be it a crappy one


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> It could just be the Harpy (that has now been seen outside of the studio, meaning an imminent release).


can't remember what it was, 
but wasn't there another 'nid model that's been seen around?


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

I certainly do hope it is the tyranids. They need it more then almost any other army, and are still one of the most popular xenos out there. 

Also, our last codex was 3 years ago and was regarded as a complete flop everywhere. 

I personally didn't expect anything before 2014 (GW has done 4 year releases before) or may this fall because of Cruddace's major fail, but one can always hope.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

DivineEdge said:


> I certainly do hope it is the tyranids. They need it more then almost any other army, and are still one of the most popular xenos out there.


I believe after Tau and Eldar they deserve it. Nids should be feared. Once a few other books get the update they've been waiting for Nids will be loving life and they won't fuck it up this time me thinks haha.

I'd like this to be true. Need some better xenos about. Tired of marines.

I haven't played nids since I used them in 4th but can anyone tell why the internet hates them so much? They can't be that bad surely.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> I believe after Tau and Eldar they deserve it. Nids should be feared. Once a few other books get the update they've been waiting for Nids will be loving life and they won't fuck it up this time me thinks haha.
> 
> I'd like this to be true. Need some better xenos about. Tired of marines.
> 
> I haven't played nids since I used them in 4th but can anyone tell why the internet hates them so much? They can't be that bad surely.


I've played against them recently, and I'm on your side here. To me, they still seem to work pretty well. True, Carnifex's were nerfed, but beyond that, they still seem like a quality army.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> I haven't played nids since I used them in 4th but can anyone tell why the internet hates them so much? They can't be that bad surely.


Yeah they can!

Virtually everything in the book is over priced, Carnifexes are so bad its laughable 

Tervigons, Hive Guard and Trygons are OK, Warriors are way too vulnerable to missiles and small arm fire

Because they are so limited all you see is armies of tervigons, Termagants, Trygons, with the possibility of a flyrant now as a anti air unit. Overall this makes them very predictable and easy to counter


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Yeah they can!
> 
> Virtually everything in the book is over priced, Carnifexes are so bad its laughable
> 
> ...


The two armies I play are Tau and Eldar. I have these problems. Tau got a boost yes, but Nids are in a very similar boat to many. It may sound harsh but I'm afraid you'll have to get in line

Edit: Jesus, I sounded like a real prick there. Apologises


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> I haven't played nids since I used them in 4th but can anyone tell why the internet hates them so much? They can't be that bad surely.





DivineEdge said:


> our last codex was 3 years ago and was regarded as a complete flop everywhere.


almost everything is overpriced, ok everything besides hormagaunts.

the army has gotten to the point where there is 1 style of list, almost to the point of where chaos was at the end of their old codex...you know the internet "Lash list".

its not that the codex is bad, it was just overcosted by the end of 5th (much like demons were...i can use "were" now right? since they are getting a codex soon). and lets not talk about how GW screwed them over by not releasing the Tervigon for almost 2 YEARS and that it did not really have a new "wave" of models, just a trygon and revamped boxes of critters.

with 6th, there is STILL no Harpy (although it sorta sucks).

----

now i would rather have a WD update pamphlet/PDF for nids while Tau or Eldar got a new codex.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought Tau were to be next off the cab rank, then Eldar, but even then Sisters of Battle desperately needs to get a total revamp well before any Tyranid update.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it would make sense for a poor seller xenos army to follow a big marine hitter like Dark angels, so im gonna say Tau, purely because im an eldar general and i never get new stuff which is just something you have to learn to live with pointy ears.
But hey anything new and shiny is cool for any army, the way i look at new releases is that if its not something for my army, then its something crossed off the list that means my army is one or two models closer for release than they were last month.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> The two armies I play are Tau and Eldar. I have these problems. Tau got a boost yes, but Nids are in a very similar boat to many. It may sound harsh but I'm afraid you'll have to get in line
> 
> Edit: Jesus, I sounded like a real prick there. Apologises



No Worries mate!

I also have Tau and Eldar armies, so can feel your pain. I am just angry at the state of tyranids, the "Great Devourer of Worlds" is just a joke

I actually think all tau really need is a fighter and a dedicated AA unit. They would still not be top rank, but they can do well. Fire warriors are simply amazing for their points, broadsides are kings of AT, and crisis suits are very good for their cost. 

Eldar are far more tricky to fix. Personally I still think the current eldar book is one of the best written and true to fluff ones out there. It just suffers from the "Aspect Warrior" approach and units are generally overpriced as well. They need a few new special rules, eg swooping hawks should imho gain an anti flyer attack like in apoc. They need the nightwing, possibly heavier pheonixes as codex units.

I guess with Tau and Eldar I'm worried they will be given to Matt Ward and fluff raped. With Tyranids I'm willing to accept anything to get rid of Cruddaces worst book. (Cruddace also wrote the new WoC one which I'm ot a fan of but thats a different story!)


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> But hey anything new and shiny is cool for any army, the way i look at new releases is that if its not something for my army, then its something crossed off the list that means my army is one or two models closer for release than they were last month.


I've been doing this for the past 5 years, just 10 more years and my Sisters of Battle might finally get an army book and 1 more plastic kit!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I've been doing this for the past 5 years, just 10 more years and my Sisters of Battle might finally get an army book and 1 more plastic kit!


exactly, just think this time next year it will only be 9 more years!


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Well SoB need it more then anyone, that much is certain. They will get an overhaul like the dark eldar/necrons did, and to be honest with the age and amount of plastic units the eldar don't have I wouldn't be suprised if they go that way too. 

But like a few other posters have said, tyranids only have a monobuild and it isn't even as effective as a lot of other armies C+ or B units. Eldar are restricted to a few units as well, but tau still have a lot of effective stuff and are useful as allies to everyone, and have barracudas in Forge World.

So eldar and nids before tau. Because they can still hack it - not quite necrons, but not quite tyranids either.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Barnster said:


> No Worries mate!
> Eldar are far more tricky to fix. Personally I still think the current eldar book is one of the best written and true to fluff ones out there. It just suffers from the "Aspect Warrior" approach and units are generally overpriced as well. They need a few new special rules, eg swooping hawks should imho gain an anti flyer attack like in apoc. They need the nightwing, possibly heavier pheonixes as codex units.


Maybe give Banshee's Fleshbane swords? At least alleviate the AP3 versus 2+'s a little with spam. Possibly tweak Farseerers a little as well, book powers are nice but random rolling just doesn't seem entirely right. Of course more options all around including tweaking vehicle options to either be cheaper, or more useful (as HP sort of hurts them in general).

I don't think "fixing" the Codex would be that hard, they just have to make some of the options more relevant to the rules update. Holo-fields could keep a tank alive all game and now after 3 rolls (or even just glances) it does nothing beyond keeping you from getting one-shot right out the gate. 



DivineEdge said:


> So eldar and nids before tau. Because they can still hack it - not quite necrons, but not quite tyranids either.


I loved Eldar in 5th edition. Have yet to play them in 6th at all but I sort of agree. Their options seem to be far less effective in spots with the rule changes.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

DivineEdge said:


> So eldar and nids before tau. Because they can still hack it - not quite necrons, but not quite tyranids either.


Nids book is quite recent compared to some you mentioned. A simple pdf like the daemons got would bring them back roughly where they need to be. Just because tau came out of 6th ok doesn't mean they don't need a new codex.

Yes I'd rather see Nids get an update over daemons but not before ones that cruddace hasn't personally fisted. I hear tau get the cruddace treatment next anyway...god help us all


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> Nids book is quite recent compared to some you mentioned. A simple pdf like the daemons got would bring them back roughly where they need to be. Just because tau came out of 6th ok doesn't mean they don't need a new codex.
> 
> Yes I'd rather see Nids get an update over daemons but not before ones that cruddace hasn't personally fisted. I hear tau get the cruddace treatment next anyway...god help us all


Maybe they should have Matt Ward write the fluff and have robin cruddace write the rules? 

and then they can just put phil kelly's name on it so people will buy it.

(really, though, wouldn't that just be the worst kind of abomination?)


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

If that happened and then I found out.... ;s.oxrdxdxz;/pSl.o

That was me pounding on my keyboard in rage. You couldn't hear my screaming and death threat. I mean the hints are in their last names. CRUDdace? Seriously?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

DivineEdge said:


> If that happened and then I found out.... ;s.oxrdxdxz;/pSl.o
> 
> That was me pounding on my keyboard in rage. You couldn't hear my screaming and death threat. I mean the hints are in their last names. CRUDdace? Seriously?


I thought the idea of that would have induced a state of bladder-slackening horror and complete hopelessness, but blind rage is good, too.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Id put money on a flyer.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is why as far as bringing stuff out, GW is as organised as a chronic hoarder, it is all over the place.

I mean, don't get me wrong, and i understand the Chaos and Dark Angels being the first two off the rank, and that was to feed off Dark Vengeance and i love the new stuff, but surely stuff like Sisters of Battle, Tau and Eldar should be a higher priority than Tyranids.

This is also reflected in Fantasy, Bretonians and Wood Elves have been ignored for far too long.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Because they are so limited all you see is armies of tervigons, Termagants, Trygons, with the possibility of a flyrant now as a anti air unit. Overall this makes them very predictable and easy to counter


I have some friends who would love to know how to counter that.

I agree with all of the above, Eldars and SoB need a codex before Taus and Tyranids. For the Sisters I think it will take a while though, they don't need an update but a complete new line of models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree that there are a few much more deserving armies that need stuff, but GW dont release based on what "needs" updating, they never have, personally i would like to see a nice broad spectrum of new units next month, Eldar Jet bikes, imperial guard artillery,ork buggys,DE bomber,Nid Harpy would be perfectly acceptable in my opinion, All have codex entries, all need either new kits or replacement kits in plastic.

but thats just me wishlisting.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tau need a codex. End of. Anyone who thinks otherwise haven't tried building a list using the 4th ed. Tau codex in context with 6th edition. Sure, through fluke of the edition sweep, several of the units are situationally improved over 5th, and they are capable of beating just about anyone.

But that is hardly the entire fun of the game. For me, list building is a drag when there are 100 wargear and weapon choices of which only 10 are relevant anymore. *There is more wargear in the Tau codex that serve no purpouse or straight up contradicts the very rules of the game now, than there are actual legitimately useful and/or functional ones!* That makes list building just infuriating. Pretty much all the Tau players in my area now have 2 "template armies" they switch between, they never sit down and make a list anymore. Sure, they win quite a few games. But it doesn't make any of us smile.

It's like a video game where the next act is bugged, so all you can do is play one level over and over again.

I'd much rather have Tyranid's current amount of choice than win as much as I do with Tau.

No. A new Tau codex is top priority.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Having had a tau army since their release day, this is not a new concern

95% of the time your crisis teams are going to be given fire knife of plasma missile and multitrackers. Why? Because this is simply the best loadout to take. Sure there are many pieces of wargear that are simply irrelevant but you don't even consider them. 
Its clutter that the codex doesn't need and just confuses new players but its not hurting you unless you take it (But why would you take the wargear linked to target priority? Knowing key game rules tells you good upgrades to take)

Tau have always had samey lists of fire warriors, suits and hammerheads, but every unit has a role, and is pretty good at that role. 

I'm not saying that tau don't need an update because they do, what I'm saying is choice is not always a good thing. 

When most players find "their list" they simply refine it until its good, tau have just had a long time to refine theirs


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Even among other mono-build armies (like Chaos 5th and to a degree 6th) - Tau are even worse off. Which is my point. Even other mono-builds have SOME degree of choice, making a Tau list basically boils down to "what to spend the remaining 80 points on" - but we don't even have that anymore, because now Blacksun Filters have become mandatory.

Any Dark Eldar player will tell you that even if an FoC entry is an "optimal choice", he will often mix it up because second, third sometimes even fourth options are almost as good. Ditto for Marines, Grey Knights to an extent Imperial Guard - and yes - even Nids.

They may as well stop selling the Tau codex and just print instructions on the back of the box - god knows there will be room for every relevant entry with room to spare for a suggested build... A build the end user won't deviate much from.


Considering that the type of person most likely to connect with and pick up Tau as their main army is the creative free-thinking kind of person, it's especially bad. Impatience runs in many people's veins but none as strong as an artist. And what is it that a creative person craves more than anything? Choice. The longer this goes on, the more people will give up on it. There is a point where you just move on, not looking back.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well personaly I think it won't be nids next but space wolves will be in the battle report next month.Because there at the back of the white dwarf.Before warriors of chaos didn't the white dwarf have a giant spider at the back of white dwarf, witch was the arachnarod (rubish spelling) spider, in the battle report.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

seermaster said:


> Well personaly I think it won't be nids next but space wolves will be in the battle report next month.Because there at the back of the white dwarf.Before warriors of chaos didn't the white dwarf have a giant spider at the back of white dwarf, witch was the arachnarod (rubish spelling) spider, in the battle report.


Yes but with that, I'll point out they're battling a Hive Tyrant...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay, couple of new things have cropped up:



> *Tyranids are coming. Probably after Orks sometime next year.
> *Carnifexes are getting a big boost
> *Deepstriking emplacements for shooting and increasing synapse ranges
> *A new Spider-like Pysker Monstrous Creature
> *Background being expanded with some sort of connection between the old ones and C'tan being worked on.



So, nids are getting a new codex sooner rather then later.. but apaprently, they are also going to get a WD update before the new dex hits.

Take with salt as usual, but sounds promising.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

So, as of now, is it looking like there is any truth to those rumors we heard a while back about tyranids? I'm thinking maybe - harpy, new stalky new MC thingy, and that they are actually being worked on.


MHandkerchief - What you say about Tau might be true. I don't play them, but I usually see the same units (there is still some variation though). But what you said holds true for tyranids as well, for the most part. I've tried to put every unit into a competitive list as a sub for something and we also have to stic with something to win. Plus, tau might be older, but cruddace killed us and the oldest fantasy armies - brettonians and wood elves - have gotten passed over by armies like WoC, which were in an ok position. 

We should just be glad they aren't updating, like, space wolves or grey knights.


----------



## ItIsNeverOver (Apr 4, 2011)

hey guys I don't know if you saw it but on the games workshops' site, the winged hive tyrant has been put off... what do you think of that?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ItIsNeverOver said:


> hey guys I don't know if you saw it but on the games workshops' site, the winged hive tyrant has been put off... what do you think of that?


still there for me
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1460211a


----------



## ItIsNeverOver (Apr 4, 2011)

ok sorry I thought they were sold separately... ^^'


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

These cropped up in the rumour mill. Looks like Nids will be showing up sometime in the next year.



> via a source that must remain anonymous (for obvious reasons)
> 
> Tyranids are still being playtested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> These cropped up in the rumour mill. Looks like Nids will be showing up sometime in the next year.


With them still in the loose playtesting stage I'd put them at least 12+ months out from now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Some new rumours from the mill:



> via a strong anonymous source
> Some more specifics on tyranid playtest.
> 
> Carnifexes are in the elite and heavy support sections (but have different options)
> ...



Everything viable sounds like a great goal to aim towards... as does bringing back the 'bugzilla' option for those who were disheartened by the Fex nerf. Its sounding like Ni'ds may become the ultimate in fully tailorable armies.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So from a PM'd (source whom we'll call Buglove) I got some info:

- A *new* Plastic Flying Monstrous Creature has been spotted outside the studio. Speculation is that it -might- be the Harpy.

- A new Plastic Warrior arm kit has been seen with all the options. So we may see a change in what's packaged,or possible an upgrade clamshell for this one.

- Finally there was this:


Buglove said:


> Troops options don't tend to get overhauled like that for WD updates...
> And given how 'nids got right royally screwed with the allies thing, they would be on the 'sooner than later' list.


So Nids might be sooner than my 12+ month estimate, but I'm still predicting 2014 at the soonest regardless. 2013 is too full at the moment for a full release for Tyranids.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Them being 'royally screwed' with allies, could lead some creedence to the genestealer cult speculation... afterall, then you could fluff them to ally with guards.

Currently, they're pegged for being after Orks, but we know that could change.... pretty much we know Tau are next, then we speculate Eldar... chances are after that we'll see the new marines dex, as you always end up with one sooner or later with a new edition... Soo.. If maybe Nid's are after that... Plausibly with the current release speed, it could certainly be the first half of 2014... Afterall, chances are Marines will be the x-mas release knowing GW.

Tau are April/May... Eldar could be July / August...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> - A *new* Plastic Flying Monstrous Creature has been spotted outside the studio. Speculation is that it -might- be the Harpy.
> 
> .


Well it's been gathering dust for 18+ months now


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Some more playtest rumours have cropped up:



> via an anonymous source (anonymous for obvious reasons)
> FoC manipulation and "new" deployment options are based on the various stages and methods of a Tyranid invasion. The design goal is to be able to represent in a viable manner things like stealthy vanguard forces, huge waves of little gribblies, the sheer brute force of monstrous creatures in the final stages of invasions, surprise forces coming from underground and the sky, and so on. Pretty exciting to know that someone in charge acknowledges that Tyranids are multi-faceted.
> 
> Further details that the others did not mention:
> ...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I see ORKs!!!! Next year horray can't say I care all that much bout the nids unless you can suddenly ally with them


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Battman said:


> I see ORKs!!!! Next year horray can't say I care all that much bout the nids unless you can suddenly ally with them


If you don't care, why are you posting in a rumour thread about them? Quit trying to drag threads off topic.

And Griz, you beat me to it by minutes. I was getting ready to post the same thing. Darn Netbook is dragging it's feet though.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nids...getting love? This should be interesting!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If you call minutes a half hour Zion :grin:

But yeah... Battman, don't drag threads off topic.. this is about the Nids.



Anyway, on topic. Normally I'm not a fan of horde armies, but the whole 'tailoring to suit' aspect that seems to be comming accross now is really apprealing to me. Especially with the flanking and deepstriking mc's that may become an option.

Have to remember its all playtest rumours, so it could change, but if this indicates the direction the codex will take, I'm liking it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> If you call minutes a half hour Zion :grin:


In my defense that's only 30 minutes, and when you hit post was about when I was trying to load the post page. For nearly 30 minutes. Turns out Firefox needed an update and that's why it was being such a pain.



GrizBe said:


> Anyway, on topic. Normally I'm not a fan of horde armies, but the whole 'tailoring to suit' aspect that seems to be comming accross now is really apprealing to me. Especially with the flanking and deepstriking mc's that may become an option.
> 
> Have to remember its all playtest rumours, so it could change, but if this indicates the direction the codex will take, I'm liking it.


Honestly Horde Armies are awesome to look at when all painted up, but it's getting them there that's the problem I've run into. Well that and finding a horde I'd really like to be playing.

Either way it all sounds good. As long as the codex doesn't read like a low budget documentary we'll be good (seriously, write it like it's being read by Morgan Freeman _at least_. Then I could enjoy it.).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah.. hordes look great... but I'm a lazy painter who hates having to paint dozens of models all the same. Thats my main problem with them... that and generally horde armies cost more to get onto the tabletop in the first place. 


Morgan Freeman.... Fluff editor and Voice of the Emperor.... Or the Old Ones. 


Plausibly, tying this with other rumors... it seems like they want to tailor this to the stages of a nid invasion, so you can do small and hordey or big and nasty... Genestealer cults infected with spores fits that, and would give Nids the ally they need.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Morgan Freeman.... Fluff editor and Voice of the Emperor....


Morgan Freeman has got to be the voive of the Emperor! :laugh:


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Found this on the internets:

"Background being expanded with some sort of connection between the old ones and C'tan being worked on"

It can only mean one thing...... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Arcticor said:


> Found this on the internets:
> 
> "Background being expanded with some sort of connection between the old ones and C'tan being worked on"
> 
> It can only mean one thing...... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!!


Nope, it can only mean one thing..... Fake Rumor.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcticor said:


> Found this on the internets:
> 
> "Background being expanded with some sort of connection between the old ones and C'tan being worked on"
> 
> It can only mean one thing...... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!!





Necrosis said:


> Nope, it can only mean one thing..... Fake Rumor.


This exchange made me chuckle heartily :laugh:


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, I tried  No more rumor hunting for me.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yup.. especially when that link rumour is in the first post and I put it there days ago. 

Have to remember though, this is GW... and anything could happen.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whenever I trawl for rumours I just turn up old posts and debunked lies :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Tyranid Dominatrix?



> Please remember that these are early playtest rumors, salt is always required.
> 
> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox.
> Tyranid Dominatrix
> ...


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Oooohhh...

That sounds tasty. I always hoped they'd make a dominatrix but figured it would be an apocalypse only thing because I pictured it as a beefed up tervigon. But those rules sound interesting. But doesn't seem great as the if killed clause will be triggered a lot. And it isn't a nice one. 

But even being early playtest rumors - if they are that specific they are being worked on. There were the rumors in January, but then nothing so I thought false hope, but it seems like they are coming due, maybe just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't like that psychic dmg thing, that could really hurt. 
The rupture cannon as base as nice though I'd prefer a BS5 instead of 4 to make shooting it a tad more reliable. Having the Dominatrix with a HQ can mean my dream of 3 Tyranno on horde control - 60 per turn? Yes please - since right now I feel I have to sacrifice the Hive for the Cannon. 
My only hope is they don't weaken the Tyrant for this so it becomes the defacto HQ choice instead.

EDIT: I just checked and there is a little stub on it, page 21 of the 5th codex

EDIT 2:







From Epic


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Well they will do something to the flyrant right now - maybe not let him double up weapons? But while he is good, he costs a ton of points. But hopefully they give this new thing (if it is real) options like the tyrant. 

The BS 4 of this thing will be nice


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

no rumours of haruspexes or norn queens yet, it's surely just a matter of time :wacko:


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

If that model really is under testing, then I hope they don't call it a dominatrix - a dominatrix as they were would really have to be done as a gargantuan creature, and should be the size of a Baneblade. See this link - the Domi is on par with the Harridan, size wise.

So I'd love to see one released... but as part of an Apoc release (y'know, alongside that plastic Warhound and Thunderhawk we've all been wanting for ages  )


----------

